# Fun show!



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Spree's owner and we're taking her and their other Paint to a "fun" show tomorrow night! I've never been to a show in my life, and obviously it's totally casual, but I'm totally excited 

She's a pretty steady gal around other horses but it'll be interesting to see how she does in a crowd/show capacity. 

Anything I should know/bring/do?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that's awesome, good luck!!!


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

Just have fun  Good luck!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

How fun!! I think you should do some pretty braids in her mane and tail if you know how. And give her a bath to make her nice and shiny.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

We didn't actually end up going; her owner forgot she was going camping with her family. Oh well..next time!

JR, I'll try giving her a bath, but she's not exactly used to the whole concept of bathing yet. She doesn't mind water on her back but she freaks out when the water splashes onto the ground. She's a goob


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

missy06 said:


> We didn't actually end up going; her owner forgot she was going camping with her family. Oh well..next time!
> 
> JR, I'll try giving her a bath, but she's not exactly used to the whole concept of bathing yet. She doesn't mind water on her back but she freaks out when the water splashes onto the ground. She's a goob


Awww, that stinks you didn't get to go! I hope you get another oppourtunity. If she's freaky when bathing, I suggest bathe her anyway! She needs to get used to it and desensitized. Start with the legs and chest first and work your way up.

Good luck!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope you have tons of fun!


----------

